# Leeches as pets



## KingBaboon85 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello
I just recently acquired a dozen of north American leeches
Could anybody tell me any info on them

I'm currently keeping them in an aquarium with great filtration 

What could I feed them ( besides on myself) lol

Any replies would be greatly appreciated 

Cheers


----------



## pitbulllady (Jul 23, 2014)

You might want to move this thread to the "Insects and Other Invertebrates" section, since leeches are annulated worms, and definitely do not have a spine.  They are as spineless as you can get.  I do know that people who keep leeches around for research and for medicinal use(yes, they're still used in some instances) acquire blood from slaughter houses, but it does have to specially prepared since leeches cannot feed upon clotted blood.  It is packaged in containers with a special membrane over it, to mimic skin.  I'm not sure if just anyone would be able to purchase livestock blood like this, though.

pitbulllady

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Jul 23, 2014)

Where I took part of my med training they kept hairless rats for this purpose. I would add the study was the analysis of the anti coagulants in the leech saliva and the incredible number of pathogens the leech can harbor without any apparent ill effects. As befitting their mode of mobility, walking on their face, they are living disease and parasite bombs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HungryGhost (Jul 23, 2014)

Leeches really suck as pets. :laugh: Sorry I couldn't resist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2014)

I think you meant "leeches as fishing bait."  They work great!


----------



## beetleman (Jul 23, 2014)

KingBaboon85 said:


> Hello
> I just recently acquired a dozen of north American leeches
> Could anybody tell me any info on them
> 
> ...


most lilkely the ones you have don't feed on blood(medicinal leech) you may have the bait store sp. ribbon,horse leeches,which feed on earthworms,bloodworms etc.ive kept them before,they loved the earthworms.if ya got a pic of em,maybe we can id them.


----------



## dementedlullaby (Jul 23, 2014)

How large is the aquarium?


----------



## KingBaboon85 (Aug 8, 2014)

I Keep them In a 2.6 gallons marina 360 aquarium with a seachem purigen filter media pad 
Water very clean and The One thing they seem to Like jumbo bloodworms
And Also i Keep two In a jar each and change there water every 2 days and i use prime to declorinate The water

And to be honest after all The inverts ive kept over The last couples of years 
I kind of Like Keep a parasitic type pet 

No more crickets buying and heat bulbs and all....
These guys are easy for my constantly busy lifestyle 

Just buy a pack of bloodworms everyonce In while and change The water...
 Thank you all  for some of these replies

Cheers


----------



## bugmankeith (Aug 9, 2014)

Some leeches feed on plant/organic matter, not all are blood sucking. Both live in North America so mabye we need an I.d.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dementedlullaby (Aug 9, 2014)

That's pretty cool! I'd love to see pics of the actual leeches if at all possible. Where did you get them? I'm close to Montreal. Is it interesting watching them eat the blood worms?


----------



## lizardminion (Aug 9, 2014)

Pics please!
Pet leeches are probably one of the least explored captive animals and I don't know about y'all, but I would definitely love to hear more about them and see them.

And I do like the idea of a "jar pet."


----------



## cold blood (Aug 9, 2014)

*Feeding*

http://animals.pawnation.com/feed-ribbon-leeches-8795.html

Maybe this will help ya.  I'm assuming they are ribbon leeches, as they are probably the most common.

Just about every bait store sells them at some point.  They are also easy to catch, they like thick weeds and can be found at night in clear spots near weeds.   My understanding is that some species consume primarily plant matter, many scavenge as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KingBaboon85 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hope the pics come out good

I bought these at a local baitshop 

a very interesting and unique creatures (no faces)


----------



## Versicolor19 (Nov 3, 2014)

Any updates man? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooper (Nov 8, 2014)

Be sure to have a very secure lid, otherwise you will find dried up leeches in some strange places.


----------

